# SGS Engineering help



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has ordered from SGS Engineering? As I have purchased an air compressor, and some air accessories, paint gun, 20m reel etc. They've delivered the air compressor but not the rest, and as of yet I've had no word of anything, was wondering if this is normal?

Kind Regards
Willy


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've had a couple of orders from them and never had any problems.

Not sure why your order has been split but why don't you give them a call and ask them :thumb:


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

It is possible they may have split the order due to the size of the air compressor. Happend with me when I ordered engine hoist and some other smaller bits. 

For peace of mind it won't hurt to give them a call to confirm.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

beatty599 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ordered from SGS Engineering? As I have purchased an air compressor, and some air accessories, paint gun, 20m reel etc. They've delivered the air compressor but not the rest, and as of yet I've had no word of anything, was wondering if this is normal?
> 
> ...


Give them a bell and have a chat with them, let them know what you've received and see what they say...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Always found them to be good but as above


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I ordered a 3 ton trolley jack with 6 ton axel stands (all part of a package), but came in 2 different deliveries about 3 days apart if I remember. I wasn’t desperate for them I just got them at the time a sale was on. So didn’t mind a few days wait.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

That's great fella's at least it's not uncommon for them to split orders, I would've phoned them but only arrived home on friday night and didn't think they'd be open on saturdays, sent an email anyway. 

Seems like a respectable company so I doubt I'll have any problems.


----------

